# Coat closet door swing overlaps with entry door swing



## pathanay (May 19, 2019)

I'm adding a bathroom and coat closet to my house and the new coat closet door's swing overlaps with the entry door swing.

In practice I don't think it's an issue. But does it violate California Residential Code?

I'm trying to see if I can avoid a pocket door.

Thanks


----------



## ICE (May 19, 2019)

I am not aware of any code that would prohibit that.

_R311.2 Egress door. Not less than one egress door shall be provided for each dwelling unit. The egress door shall be side-hinged, and shall provide a clear width of not less than 32 inches where measured between the face of the door and the stop, with the door open 90 degrees. The clear height of the door opening shall be not less than 78 inches in height measured from the top of the threshold to the bottom of the stop. Other doors shall not be required to comply with these minimum dimensions. Egress doors shall be readily openable from inside the dwelling without the use of a key or special knowledge or effort. _


----------



## cda (May 19, 2019)

Closet door would normally be closed 

Put some spring hinges on it, to assure


----------



## ICE (May 19, 2019)

cda said:


> Closet door would normally be closed



Not in my house.  The kitchen always looks like we just got robbed.  Cabinet doors was a waste of money.


----------



## pathanay (May 19, 2019)

Thank you for your responses. I appreciate it.


----------



## MtnArch (May 19, 2019)

Personally I'd hinge it on the other side so that if it is open and you open the entry door, it will close the closet door.


----------



## ADAguy (May 20, 2019)

Or you could also use a barn door slider as we did on our bathroom as it opened up clear floor area.
You have the wall area and it is often being done in hotel retrofits.


----------



## pathanay (May 20, 2019)

MtnArch said:


> Personally I'd hinge it on the other side so that if it is open and you open the entry door, it will close the closet door.


Thank you. This is a good idea. One issue is that I wanted to reuse the door from the existing (smaller) closet in that location. Doors are cheap but I'm not sure I'll be able to find the same style since it's an older house and the doors all match each other. But perhaps that shouldn't deter me from the better design choice.


ADAguy said:


> Or you could also use a barn door slider as we did on our bathroom as it opened up clear floor area.
> You have the wall area and it is often being done in hotel retrofits.


Also a great idea. Thank you.


----------



## pathanay (May 20, 2019)

pathanay said:


> Thank you. This is a good idea. One issue is that I wanted to reuse the door for *from* the existing (smaller) closet in that location.


I wanted to say "from", not "for". Can't seem to find the edit button.


----------



## ADAguy (May 20, 2019)

pathanay said:


> Thank you. This is a good idea. One issue is that I wanted to reuse the door for the existing (smaller) closet in that location. Doors are cheap but I'm not sure I'll be able to find the same style since it's an older house and the doors all match each other. But perhaps that shouldn't deter me from the better design choice.
> Also a great idea. Thank you.


We used the original door for just that reason, a 1905!


----------



## MtnArch (May 21, 2019)

ADAguy's suggestion is a great one - it wouldn't matter which way the door originally swung!


----------



## ADAguy (May 21, 2019)

You have to see it to appreciate it. The doors are planks overlaid with "Z" boards with strap hinges. The house is framed with board and batten interior walls 9' high (clear redwood) some covered with Buffalo board (similar to Hemosote).


----------



## MtnArch (May 23, 2019)

Pictures would help us appreciate it!!  Seriously, would love to see it!


----------



## ADAguy (May 24, 2019)

I'll take some over the weekend (smiling).


----------

